# opsec fail



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Yesterday hit the Walmart. Wanted some storage food and a food saver. About time I bought one . Anyway, they ended up having 556 and 20 gauge I needed.Then I went a little overboard with food. No time like the present right?At checkout I realized I had a cart full of long term food, a food saver, and ammo. Fail.At least I got it in my spot quietly.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

I hate when that happens Maybe no one really noticed... Yeah, that's it, no one even saw you. The security cameras were even malfunctioning... :laugh:


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm guilty of that too lol. Brings to mind the happy feet scene, "you didn't see anything" lol


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Our last trip to WM the checkout douche bag kept drilling me about what we were up to. When I declined his inquiries he started in on my wife.

She had some fun with him and left him scratching his head. :laugh:


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

My answer to inquiries about what I am buying is always "just stocking the hunting cabin.". It is usually enough for them to leave me alone without appearing shady


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

I tell people I'm planning a marathon orgy, and ask if they'd like to come (no pun intended). That's pretty much anytime some sticks their nose in my business.

Many who've seen me before will NOT talk to me.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey, at this point in time preparedness is mainstream. Costco and Walmart sell storable food, mainstream publications occasionally talk preparedness, sometimes you even hear mention of the real purpose of the Second Amendment. The latest mad rush on ammo is clearly not because people are worried about standing off a few burglars or robbers. The present all out attack on battle rifles has the masses getting that horrible gut feeling that April 19, 1775 is going to come again. Many are stocking up to face King George III, version 2.0, even if some of them don't yet admit it consciously. This does not feel like 1994. Fear and anxiety is in the air. 

Potential looters may watch what you buy, but now there are MILLIONS buying a few preps. I don't think it gets noticed as much as it used to.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

It's none of their damn business what I'm up to, and that's exactly what my response would be. I don't take crap from anyone when it comes to my personal life, and I take them asking as a disrespect towards me. I operate under a lot of regulatory BS at work, so I have little to no patience for idiots with attitudes. The day that sort of thing starts to spill over into my personal life will be a very sad day indeed, and when someone behind a cash register insists on sticking their nose in my personal business is the day I stop buying from them or using their services. I already have to drive quite a distance to do any shopping, so going to another store is not a problem for me. I'd simply walk out the door and let the fool put my selections back on the shelf, or at least into a cart to get it out of the way while the line of others behind me stood and waited, frowning on the dipstick for copping an attitude with me....they'd think twice about doing it to the next customer.

Sorry, I just have absolutely zero tolerance for people like that. It's a little different if I know you...I'd just decline to devulge any information, but in most of these stores, I don't visit often enough to know anyone who works there (they have high job turn-over rates around here), so it's no skin off by back if I walk out on you for being ignorant and disrespectful.


----------



## oliverturtle (Jul 5, 2012)

I usually just tell them I don't get to town very often. Once they asked me where I was coming from. I just said the hills. It ended there. Most people don't say a word. Checked out with two flat bed carts at cost-co last week. Not a word was said or even an eyebrow raised.


----------



## Indiana_Jones (Nov 15, 2011)

Luckily I have never been asked any questions about what's in my basket. I would have no problem what-so-ever telling a checkout person at WallyWorld that the lousy no good SOB in the Whitehouse is causing the good citizens of America to get ready for a revolution.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

You're lucky you found the ammo.  Last several months (since the election :scratch ) I haven't even been able to get a brick of .22s from WallyWorld, much less .40 or .223. :sssh: And the rash of school shootings, pending bans, etc. haven't helped either.

Tim


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

If I'm buying anything from Wally World its late in the day. I always walk through the side entrance near the repair shop and leave that way. Hardly ever anyone there. Only thing I ever buy is ammo, and no one ever asks about it.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Once in a bit I get asked, especially ifin they got sugar er flour on sale an I'm buyin alot. I'll get the question, "what yall doin with the sugar er flour"? I tell em the ladies at church be havin a bake sale, then ask ifin there gonna donate time er product. Genererally ya just get "oh, sorry I'm busy". 

Canned goods, "Were stockin the church kitchen".

When I bought 50 pounds a breakfest links, the lady asked what I was doin with all the sausage. Told here "Pancake breakfest at church".

Generally they drop it soon as ya mention church. None of em go ta my church cause ifin they did they wouldn't ask! Only once did I have one cashier what really wanted ta push it. Finally I said "were havin a meal ta feed the homeless" got out my pad an pencil, looked at her name tag then said while writin, "Julie can I get yer phone number an we'll give yall a call, maybe ya could volunteer some time an help?" End a that conversation!


----------



## mma800 (May 7, 2012)

Never been asked, but plan to tell them we are sending it to an orphanage in Haiti.
Would they like to make a cash donation!
Btw, I do donate to Haiti at my church but my preps are my business!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Hell here the walmart has 1k round ammo cans of 223. It is the pistol calibers that are out of stock such as 9mm but 357 and 45 are there. Also the standard hunting rifle cartridges such as 308, 30-06 and 30-30. Boxes upon boxes of 12 gauge shells of various lengths.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

One thing that works very well on people like that is to start asking them deeply personal questions right back. That or raise your voice and accuse them of saying something inappropriate. Like "What do you mean I have a nice ass!?" "No I don't hate Jews!"


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

When I bought my canning supplies last, it was an old lady who literally said 'I've gotten back into canning cuz it's cheaper to buy produce at farmers markets and put it by then get it here'. I make sure I go through her line when I go!


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I tend to use Walmart gift cards to buy supplies so I don't use my name on check or credit card. At our Walmart no one would even ask since it is common to be a prepper here.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have divided my cart into 2 different carts and have my wife check out in another line before! depends on what wally world I am in, I have done this at gander mountain too! use cash for one purchase and debit for another that way it isn't all electronically available!


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

I did score some 9MM @ Wal Mart this week. 3x100 for <$80.

The tricks I've learned from talking to the employees are this:
1. Ammo is delivered in the evening. At my WM, the employees will check between 7:30-8 PM to see if they received a shipment. When I got the 9MM, they had received a case of 1000 rnds in 100 rnd boxes. There is a 3 box limit.
2. Guns are Fed Ex'd and arrive in the mornings between 10-11 AM. They don't know what they're receiving until it arrives. There are no gun shipments on the weekends. Last week, they did get in a black rifle which was immediately sold. There is a 1 gun daily limit for black rifle types including 22 versions. There are no limits for other types excepting whatever state law applies.

Should you use this advice and score some needed preps, I'd appreciate it if you didn't buy last 22LR brick or 308 box with me standing behind you in line.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Some of the local stores here have a stock up sale each week . 10 items for $10. It's not uncommon to see big quantities of canned goods on those sales. I can buy a bunch of stuff and fit right in at the same time .


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I have to say, I have been behind people who seemed uncomfortable with the cashier asking about the stuff they were buying and what popped into my mind was "What are THEY up to?" 
We shop in a smallish town and we don't go to the walmart, or the supermarket, we got to the grocery store and save money btw (priced things out extensively), there are only a few cashiers and they tend to be very friendly and talkative. Even as a teenager I remember buying huge quantities of things on sale and always just made light of it if anyone mentioned, sometimes I would bring it up myself.
For the longest time though I have bought groceries for others, mostly relatives who had trouble getting around, the cashiers know this because it has come up and sometimes I bring them with me, so they never know how much is actually for our family, probably the best cover possible though never was intended that way.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

cnsper said:


> Hell here the walmart has 1k round ammo cans of 223. It is the pistol calibers that are out of stock such as 9mm but 357 and 45 are there. Also the standard hunting rifle cartridges such as 308, 30-06 and 30-30. Boxes upon boxes of 12 gauge shells of various lengths.


I"m betting you could make some folks here pretty happy if you listed a price on that 223 what type it is and whether you'd consider mailng it  NOt me I'm broke but I am curious what walmart sells in a can and how much they get for it I have never seen it at mine they dont even have shelving for it big enough to handle a whole can at a time.


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

I was behind a guy in walmart one time, who was buying 3 shower curtains, a roll of duct tape, and 2 gallons of bleach. He lived in the dorm at the college I was going to, and I knew full well that shower curtains were provided... I asked him if he needed a place to hide the bodies. He laughed hysterically. Maybe a little too hysterically...


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

I've cked out of Aldies,Save-a-lot, Walmarts with 3 carts at a time and no one ever asked me anything. I'ver also had UPS come here with 10 boxes from Bob Red Mills or Honeyville and same thing, they just drop off the stuff and never ask any questions, as it's none of their business anyway and I wouldn't hesitate to tell them.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

The last few times that I went to Sams, I took my kids and their friends with me, no one says a word because they think they are all mine.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

The best way to avoid answering questions you do not choose to answer is by asking a question in return.

Question: What are you buying all this food for ?

Answer: Is that your real hair color or is it dyed ?

Question : This is sure a lot of rice, what are you going to do with this much rice ?

Answer : You look pregnate, how many months till delivery ?

Usually this stops any further questions but if it dosen't , I can get real personal with my querrys .


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> I've cked out of Aldies,Save-a-lot, Walmarts with 3 carts at a time and no one ever asked me anything. I'ver also had UPS come here with 10 boxes from Bob Red Mills or Honeyville and same thing, they just drop off the stuff and never ask any questions, as it's none of their business anyway and I wouldn't hesitate to tell them.


UPS can an will turn yall in fer what they see.

Feller I know used ta make fireworks (legally I might add) an ordered his supplies an they was always deleivered by UPS. Well, they was deleivered ta his garage where he made his fireworks. The driver seen his setup an turned it inta the local po!ice what then turned it inta the FB!. He come home ta find his place undersiege with a bomb squad goin through his place with a fine tooth comb.

Although nothin come a it because he had all the propper paper work, he stopped makin stuff cause he didn't wan't that sorta publicity.

Moral a the story? Don't beleive that them cashiers an delivery folk ain't gonna say somethin. There teachin everbody ta "call in if ya see sumtin". Big brother be watchin more en we thin folks.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> I"m betting you could make some folks here pretty happy if you listed a price on that 223 what type it is and whether you'd consider mailng it  NOt me I'm broke but I am curious what walmart sells in a can and how much they get for it I have never seen it at mine they dont even have shelving for it big enough to handle a whole can at a time.


Limit 3 boxes per customer


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly, that's why I don't really understand people saying they would be rude to the cashier, do they think it would make them stand out less or make the cashier less likely to turn them in or say something? 
From my understanding of human nature, people with closer relationships are less much less likely to turn each other in to authorities than strangers, let alone someone they don't like, and more likely to cover for people they like, have seen this happen MANY times.
If the authorities did come asking at the store would you want them to say, "there was that one guy, he seemed really angry."


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> OldCootHillbilly, that's why I don't really understand people saying they would be rude to the cashier, do they think it would make them stand out less or make the cashier less likely to turn them in or say something?
> From my understanding of human nature, people with closer relationships are less much less likely to turn each other in to authorities than strangers, let alone someone they don't like, and more likely to cover for people they like, have seen this happen MANY times.
> If the authorities did come asking at the store would you want them to say, "there was that one guy, he seemed really angry."


Very good point. I did tell one cashier one time that she needed to watch the news and doesn't she see more and more people on "food stamps"? Yes she said....and then said I'll watch! So...


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

The city is coming to pay that damn water meter in Monday and Im trying to hide everything this weekend. The guns and ammo are were put up and out of sight but where to put 300 bottles of water? Cans of propane gas? Reloading equipment? Are they going to think Im growing something illegal with all those mini green houses I bought for 90% off? This sucks. Im just going to play it off like its my left over stuff from hunting season.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

biobacon said:


> The city is coming to pay that damn water meter in Monday and Im trying to hide everything this weekend. The guns and ammo are were put up and out of sight but where to put 300 bottles of water? Cans of propane gas? Reloading equipment? Are they going to think Im growing something illegal with all those mini green houses I bought for 90% off? This sucks. Im just going to play it off like its my left over stuff from hunting season.


Sounds like it's time to build a room.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

biobacon said:


> The city is coming to pay that damn water meter in Monday and Im trying to hide everything this weekend. The guns and ammo are were put up and out of sight but where to put 300 bottles of water? Cans of propane gas? Reloading equipment? Are they going to think Im growing something illegal with all those mini green houses I bought for 90% off? This sucks. Im just going to play it off like its my left over stuff from hunting season.


Get a dryt erase board write water and a price along with a bnch of other stuff. include the prices for seedlings or produce and leave it sitting somewhere neare the water and greenhouses they will think you run a concesion stand somwhere, like a flea market or somthing. Best I got. But really isn't the meter out side ? They shouldn't really have to go in at all as long as you are there to go turn on off water inside as requested and needed.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

They put the water meters inside here (in town), -40 wouldn't be easy on the meter they read them remotely now, so at least they aren't coming inside regularily.
That is a huge advantage of being off grid imho, that many less people have the "right" to come onto my property. Where we have gas and power meters now they are remotely read and it is much better for me, and they know that my property "isn't safe" to enter without express permission. "The bulls might seem a bit aggressive, and the dogs, but it should be alright if I am there"


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

the comments from the checkout person cracked me up. I remember being at Lowe's once and I had my helmet in my hand, and the checkout clerk was telling all the people in line about the cool radio shows he was listening to. (conservative talk radio shows, I dont remember who they were but I'm only familiar with two national shows and one local) anyway, when he made a point to ask me I held up my helmet and said I dont listen to the radio when I'm on the bike.

He said I could get ear buds and still listen... I said I dont like to be distracted.

Then he said "that seems kind of one track minded". I was thinking to myself "did the checkout boy at Lowe's just call me shallow because I dont want to listen to the radio when I'm on my super bike?" (and it's worth noting that I'm still alive today because I dont ride that machine anymore, it's too much fun to go WOT... which I was more than willing to do at the drop of a hat.... ANY... hat.  

Anyway, I said yeah, staying alive is a 1 track mind. but I was thinking you little shit, where's your manager? If he'd been going on and on about NPR I definitely would have stopped at customer service to speak to a manager lol.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

I really wish this forum had a "LIKE" button!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

it's not a button, at the bottom of someones thread, there's a hot link to "like" someones post. If you're the first to "like" it, it will say something like "Dakine likes this" if you're the 2nd or more, it just starts counting, 2 ppl like this, 3, 40, 90 whatever...

if you meant a like for facebook, I'm glad it does not.


----------



## Prepper69 (Jan 25, 2013)

I ALWAYS use SELF checkout...dont have to worry about all the questions of why I am buying what I am buying....ain't none of their damn business anyways  I know they are just trying to be friendly .... for the most part....but still dont need the questions!!!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Maybe that is the answer for some people, the self checkout thing, not me though, one technology that drives me crazy.
I always think if they can't even pay someone to take my money, WTH.
Local Canadian tire built a new store with almost all self checkouts but everyone hated them so much they have been mothballed for years, still there with covers and stuff stacked up between
At our grocery store they still have someone actually bag my groceries:eyebulge:
And they will help an elderly person to their vehicle if they need it


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I do a lot of my buying at Costco where quantity purchases are the norm. If something ever is mentioned I have my response ready, "I'm responsible for the food at the church and when I see a good sale I take advantage of it".


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> At our grocery store they still have someone actually bag my groceries:eyebulge:


Our local store carries them out and puts them in your trunk for you.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

cowboyhermit said:


> Maybe that is the answer for some people, the self checkout thing, not me though, one technology that drives me crazy.
> I always think if they can't even pay someone to take my money, WTH.
> Local Canadian tire built a new store with almost all self checkouts but everyone hated them so much they have been mothballed for years, still there with covers and stuff stacked up between
> At our grocery store they still have someone actually bag my groceries:eyebulge:
> And they will help an elderly person to their vehicle if they need it


Haha, around here, there will be a line for the self-checkout and no line for the actual tellers.

I try to use the self checkouts whenever I can, too. Most of the time the rudeness of the tellers just irritates me, so I avoid them.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

They were putting in a remote reader in my celler, good thing I haven't yet converted it into a bunker yet else I may have had to awnser some questions. I moved some stuff and coverd up some stuff and tried to make it look like I was moving crap around. I am in fact moving some stuff to put in a gun locker but I was prepared to say the space was for a table saw if asked. Truth be told I don't think the guy gave much of a crap and he even told me it wasn't his department he was just being made to put in the meters. He didn't ask me anything except where the old one was. Still bothers me, before I opened the door I said, "Hey, the Nazis are here." I don't think he heard me.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I have had to do work in many people's houses and to be honest they all just start to blur together in my mind. I remember ones where the people were outright rude or friendly but otherwise they just stop being interesting after the 100th one.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> I have had to do work in many people's houses and to be honest they all just start to blur together in my mind. I remember ones where the people were outright rude or friendly but otherwise they just stop being interesting after the 100th one.


I make electrical service calls all the time. You're right, they do tend to blur together after awhile. The ones i remember are the a-holes or the down right wierdos. As far as ppls stuff in their houses looking suspicious, i wouldnt worry too much about it. If what ive seen is an example of normal, then preppers dont have nothin to worry about. Theres some really strange folks out there!!


----------



## TheHangman (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah, interesting thread, the thing that stands out to me is how easily some people can lie.
But what I really dont understand is.......how long are people prepping for ?
I think I must be missing something. 
Obviously everyone's situation is different but you cant keep collecting and storing food forever.....or can you ?
Maybe we are not very good Preppers, Mrs Hang Man and I could close the gates and not come out for at least 6 mths. In that 6 mths we would eat as well as we ever do, we grow all our own vegetables and fruit, we grow all our own (4 types) meat. It never gets real hot or real cold where we live and we have an unending supply of fresh water.
We have our own cows if we need milk but we always have 25 gals of longlife milk in the "Prep" room. None of our food is bought in bulk, that way we have a normal shopping list and just rotate the food.
We dont believe alot of the things some people are planing for and have our own agenda.

The Hangman


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

@ Hangman: personally i believe that the way you n your missus seem to be doing things is close to the way the Holy Father would wish. Almost self sufficient. Not harming others.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

I've never thot of this before. I don't usually buy everything at one stop. I try to spread the money around to different stores. Ammo at one, food at another. I don't think I've ever bought enough at one sitting to draw attention. I pay cash for any prepping type supplies. good thread.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

If a checker ever gets rude with you, immediately ask where you can locate the manger, and then seek them out. Just walk away and start asking where "Mr. Jones" or whoever is located. Bring the manager over to the checker and explain the checker is not being professional and that you are offended by their intrusion into your privacy. You will at least get a 10% "customer appreciation" discount out of the deal.


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

How's this for a serious opsec fail? I posted this in another forum.

I'll tell you all something, and I hope it scares the living hell outta you.

You know those stickers on the back of everyone's cars these days? The ones with "Johnny, #13, Frank's used tires peewee baseball" and crap like that? Well, I'm sure many of us here know a little about opsec. I know another member here disturbed me with how much info they were able to get from google on me. I didn't totally freak, because a bit of it was outdated and inaccurate, but it was plenty enough to scare me.

I was cut off today on the road. A woman driving crazy. Her daughter, "Jo", is apparently a cheerleader at the local middle school (according to the sticker in the back window), and takes dance lessons too. So... I got on google, just to see what I could find on this psycho woman driver.

Here's the gist of what I found. I first visited the school's website, where I was able to put a face to "Jo's" name. Her real name is "Joan". I won't give her last name, to protect her privacy. She's 14. Her Mom is "Jane". Her Dad is "Frank". She has a younger sister, who also takes dance lessons, and an older brother, a Bradley mechanic in the army. Maybe he knows my brother? They're even in the same unit... "Jo's" cheerleading practice, competitions, football games, and dance recital and practices are all listed online.

I looked at "Jane's" Facebook page. She's a physical therapist and works pretty much 9-5, but apparently pulls occasional overtime. "Frank" is a realtor. THEIR HOME ADDRESS AND PHONE NUMBER ARE LISTED ON THEIR SHARED FACEBOOK PAGE, WITH NO PRIVACY SETTINGS ACTIVE, because "Frank" often apparently works from home. I guess he needs to be available to his clients...

Because I try to be thorough, and at this point, it's a game of academics to me, I pulled up their home address on google earth. Nice place. Big house. Pool. No really obvious sign of a dog, such as paths along the fence. Hmmm... Double check Facebook... Family photos... No dog pictured...

Guess what? "Jane's" older brother is getting married for a second time. In Lincoln, Nebraska. He's a welder that works on oil rigs. He's getting married this weekend, and "Jane" is just "oh so hoping" that "Jo" will be okay at the house by herself this weekend. She's staying home because Friday night is a big dance recital, and it won't end until around 9pm, at which point, her friend, "Cindy" and her Mom will give her a ride home, where she'll spend the rest of the weekend, all by herself.

"Jane" also has a very strong dislike for guns.

I would assume they have an alarm system, but there was no mention of it.

Called my brother. He knows of "Joan's" older brother by mutual friends, but doesn't know him personally. He's young, and fairly new to the army.

Now. I'm not a rapist, a serial killer, thief, murderer, or any other kind of nefarious character. 

But if I were...

I did report the reckless driving to the ouachita parish sheriff's office. I gave "Jane's" full and real name, home address, make and model of her car, and plate number. I don't really know what they do about an accusation that has no proof to back it up though.

The scariest part? I gathered all that info in about the same amount of time it took me to write this.

Now, go outside and sanitize your vehicle. I personally don't have anything on mine but my tag (which, I believe, you're SUPPOSED to have to go through law enforcement to get personal info from), and my inspection sticker.


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

This is a follow on post after my girlfriend teased me about stalking a junior high cheerleader 

"Online information is something I've always been bothered by. That's something I've had numerous talks about with "someone" you all know and love  Duder was busting out everyone's names like it was cool. Hello... If I wanted to share my name with y'all, I would make it my screen name. The majority of you that I interact with regularly, I would have no problem sharing my name and mailing address with, but we all have to remember, THIS SITE IS NOT PRIVATE.

And, for the record, I wasn't stalking a (junior) high cheerleader, per se . It was a name and related info I used to lead me to the motherlode. Just so happened, she was actually the most security effective of the whole family. It was her school, her dance school, and her own parents that have put her at risk.

Something for you all to remember, especially those of us with school aged kids. Every school my son has been in has been under explicit instructions that they do NOT post his picture or name anywhere. I don't even allow himto take yearbook photos. And the one time that wad done without my knowledge, it almost came to blows with the photographer when I demanded all copies. He tried to say they were his property. Oh hell no buddy. And yes, I've had very forceful talks with school administrators over violating this too. I obviously can't stop them from putting school board calendars and events online, but I've strongly suggested they don't put individual class calendars or field trip schedules online. One has listened, and his current school posts NOTHING but the cafeteria menu for the week.

We as individuals aren't the only ones that can put us at risk. ANYONE who knows you, your kids, other family, or even your VETERINARIAN, can put you at risk. Notice how it didn't take me much to deduce there's no dog? At least no SIZEABLE dog? Mmhmm. The two most feared sounds by home invading burglars, a large dog barking, or a shotgun being racked.

When you spend your most formative adult years digesting (usually) limited Intel on a target, and figuring out the best way to take that target out or down, it's hard to break that mindset. This is also the type of thing that helped me keep track of my son while in his Mom's so called "care".


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Great reminder Trip. It's downright scary how easy it is to find info on people. Most people today have a "it won't happen to me" attitude. Got news for you folks....it can and eventually will happen to you! Identity theft, fraud, stalking, harassment, property crimes....the list goes on and on.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Trip286 said:


> How's this for a serious opsec fail? I posted this in another forum.
> 
> I'll tell you all something, and I hope it scares the living hell outta you.
> 
> ...


I believe everything you are saying here. My wife is a retired collector for a bank and became very good at tracking people down. She still does this for a hobby. I gave her a challenge to find out what she could and all I knew was the type car they drove (Ford ) and color Green and the street they lived on in Montana. About 45 mins later she gave me about the same amount of info about them has you do in your post. VERY SCARY!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Excellent way to make a point, Trip. Thanks. Really makes me think....


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

TheHangman said:


> Yeah, interesting thread, the thing that stands out to me is how easily some people can lie.
> But what I really dont understand is.......how long are people prepping for ?
> I think I must be missing something.
> Obviously everyone's situation is different but you cant keep collecting and storing food forever.....or can you ?
> ...


I see what your saying Hangman,

But I figure if you have some extra cash and some room why not keep stocking up. As long as its not going to waste or going to spoil then keep going. Your just keeping ahead of inflation and saving some money. The population isnt getting any smaller.....food now is as cheap as its going to get.
Sounds like you have a great setup, good work

Cheers


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

If my family had only had 6 months of food/feed/supplies on hand there are several times we probably would have lost our farm, often in these situations cash becomes useless either because of currency devaluation or the sheer scarcity of supplies. Going back further there are times when my relatives might not have survived. I think Hangman has a great setup compared to most but it is not enough for my own circumstances.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

To add to Trip's rather frightening post:

I am in the mortgage business, and also spent a lot of time in the title business. Even what your county publicly records is amazing. Most counties have online data bases now, and most of them that are are either free for public viewing or can be accessed for a nominal fee. Check out your local county's recorders, or tax assesor's office. Florida being the WORST (or best depending how you want to look at it). In Florida, and many other state counties, I can pull up a copy of your last recorded deed, your mortgage if you have one, or have ever had one, which might I add, shows a copy of your signature. So I know what you paid for your property, what your legal name is, etc. The assesor's office will often times show a diagram of your home, sans additions if you have made improvements, room count, square footage, out buildings, on and on. All from the comfort of your PC. Also keep in mind that and judgments, liens, etc all get recorded. For counties that are not online, a simple trip to the recorders office will yield the same result. It is public knowledge. If you have a business, your Secretary of State website can have lots of little details available for public viewing. Bankruptcies? oh there is an online search for that also.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

redhorse said:


> To add to Trip's rather frightening post:
> 
> I am in the mortgage business, and also spent a lot of time in the title business. Even what your county publicly records is amazing. Most counties have online data bases now, and most of them that are are either free for public viewing or can be accessed for a nominal fee. Check out your local county's recorders, or tax assesor's office. Florida being the WORST (or best depending how you want to look at it). In Florida, and many other state counties, I can pull up a copy of your last recorded deed, your mortgage if you have one, or have ever had one, which might I add, shows a copy of your signature. So I know what you paid for your property, what your legal name is, etc. The assesor's office will often times show a diagram of your home, sans additions if you have made improvements, room count, square footage, out buildings, on and on. All from the comfort of your PC. Also keep in mind that and judgments, liens, etc all get recorded. For counties that are not online, a simple trip to the recorders office will yield the same result. It is public knowledge. If you have a business, your Secretary of State website can have lots of little details available for public viewing. Bankruptcies? oh there is an online search for that also.


My wife uses the assessors web sites all the time. She was looking for a car that needed to be repossessed and found it on the photo of a house siting in the drive way of the owners relative. She called the repo company and they drove out an to the amazement of everybody there was the car. The bank had it back in 30 mins. People that know the bank wants there car back will trade their car with let a relative or friend because they think that the bank doesn't know about it. My wife said that a large number of people do this, it's an under ground scam but is well known to collectors.


----------

